# How do you get to your firewood?



## Bwhunter85 (Dec 1, 2017)

Have a lot of dead fall in the woods.  The problem I'm having is getting close enough to it with the truck.  Looks like I will have to start cutting an access trail, which means a lot more work, but should pay off in the end.


----------



## Manly (Dec 1, 2017)

Bwhunter85 said:


> Have a lot of dead fall in the woods.  The problem I'm having is getting close enough to it with the truck.  Looks like I will have to start cutting an access trail, which means a lot more work, but should pay off in the end.



*How do you get to your firewood?*

Any way I can. Scrounging, foraging, stealing, poaching and encroaching. I've picked up utility line trimmings as well as utility poles lying along the road. Old rail ties as well as new rail ties. Cut it all up and put it in the wood shed. When the wood shed goes empty, I've been known to tunnel over to my neighbors wood shed; underground and under cover of darkness. It's a jungle in these parts. Dog eat Dog.    Manly


----------



## maple1 (Dec 1, 2017)

ATV.

With saws on the front rack. Axe wedges straps whatever in a box on the back rack.

Trailer & splitter following along hooked to the back of it.

Can do a lot of damage in tight spaces with that setup.


----------



## Eater309 (Dec 1, 2017)

Manly said:


> *How do you get to your firewood?*
> 
> Any way I can. Scrounging, foraging, stealing, poaching and encroaching. I've picked up utility line trimmings as well as utility poles lying along the road. Old rail ties as well as new rail ties. Cut it all up and put it in the wood shed. When the wood shed goes empty, I've been known to tunnel over to my neighbors wood shed; underground and under cover of darkness. It's a jungle in these parts. Dog eat Dog.    Manly




Manly,
You don't really burn ties and poles do you? Are you an OWB owner?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 1, 2017)

I started off with my atv and ohio steel dump cart, this approach worked very well (and still does for woods scrounging) I have also upgraded to a compact tractor with back hoe and front bucket attachments, The ability to pick up a 25ft log and cut the whole thing while off the ground has made life and my back much happier.


----------



## StihlKicking (Dec 1, 2017)

If I can’t fit a tractor or truck in where it’s at I use a Kubota RTV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mountain man 2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Most of my wood cutting is in rocky areas with laurel,wild blueberry and any other kinda of small sucky brush you can think of. I bought a cub cadet 1250 hydro w/chains n a ohio steel dump cart. I might have 400 bucks tied up between them.
  It sucks when you have 22 horse kioti wwd w/bucket n it too big to get in where you need to be! What's funny (kinda) for every load I bring out its almost always x2 cause I end up upsetting it at least once...lol


----------



## Ashful (Dec 1, 2017)

I skid it all out with a Ford tractor, then winch it onto my trailer for hauling home.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 1, 2017)

I can usually get my truck into to where I need to go..I like backing right up to big tree tops and loading the truck up....if I am working a logging operation...which is most of the time....I skid logs to a clean staging area to cut them up....if I am working the edges of a large field scrounging for small dead elm I park the truck and dump trailer somewhere in the middle and run the atv and trailer back and forth till its full....about 8 trips....if I want it it comes home with me! I have a 12K winch on my Dodge and I have been known to winch logs up out of ravines that are premium...


----------



## Gboutdoors (Dec 1, 2017)

The trails I made out back are not all that straight and wind around lots of trees so pulling out with the BX does not work. So I picked up a winch and 100’ of rope cable and just winch the logs out of the woods to the trails. Then I can buck them up to trailer out.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Dec 1, 2017)

ATV.


----------



## aansorge (Dec 1, 2017)

I get all my wood from my uncles farm.  He lives just outside of town and has a 35 to 40 acre woods plus a couple of smaller woods and trees along a river and fence lines.  LOTS of trees!  I can't keep up with the dead and dying and I cut for myself and my uncle. 

I use an ATV (Honda fourtrax) and a 4 by 8 trailer to take it out of the woods and to the barnyard where I split and stack it.  I then haul loads to town to my house as needed using my wife's minivan and the same trailer.

If they are really big logs, I'll usemy uncle's loader.


----------



## Hasufel (Dec 1, 2017)

Manually, every last bit of it. But I think the most I've harvested is a couple of cords in a season, and all of it within walking distance of my house. Some was easy--throw it in a wheelbarrow and push it across a fairly level part of the yard. Some was hard--put it on a dolly and pull it up out of a steep creekbed. Some of it had to be split before I could budge it. But that's part of the fun, isn't it?


----------



## billb3 (Dec 2, 2017)

CUT
and I had to cut a trail diagonally down a pretty steep hill.


----------



## BenTN (Dec 2, 2017)

1977 sears 16/6 weighted and chained with a dump cart behind pulls 75% of what i burn out of our woods. Cut and bucked in the woods and then hauled to the splitter beside the stacks. The other 25% comes from scrounges or cutting for family and friends which needs to be truck accessible for me to commit.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 2, 2017)

Gboutdoors said:


> Then I can buck them up to trailer out.


Those white rocks are awfully clean, do you put a tarp under the splitter when splitting to catch the wood crumbs?


----------



## Ashful (Dec 2, 2017)

Gboutdoors said:


> The trails I made out back are not all that straight and wind around lots of trees so pulling out with the BX does not work.



I just cut down the trees in my way, and skid them out with the target tree.  The more, the merrier.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Dec 2, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Those white rocks are awfully clean, do you put a tarp under the splitter when splitting to catch the wood crumbs?



Not rocks but quahog shells 840’ of them. I did split over them a few times before I learned to put a tarp down first.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Dec 2, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I just cut down the trees in my way, and skid them out with the target tree.  The more, the merrier.




Yup me to but The trails are also for Jane and friends to walk the woods and they complained that I was making them to straight so they now wind back and forth for a few miles.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Dec 2, 2017)

Gboutdoors said:


> The trails I made out back are not all that straight and wind around lots of trees so pulling out with the BX does not work. So I picked up a winch and 100’ of rope cable and just winch the logs out of the woods to the trails. Then I can buck them up to trailer out.
> View attachment 216881
> 
> View attachment 216882
> ...


Real nice setup Gb. Livin' the dream!


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 2, 2017)

We use a 
2015 kubota tractor with enclose cab and forkes
2014 bobcat T590 trac machine with          enclosed cab, bucket and grapple
2016 f550 4x4 6.7L diesel dump and a 20'  12K dual axle trailer
This will pull the wood out nicely with comfort.. the kids like the stereo and heat.. my 9 yr old thinks hes da man when he operates this stuff..


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 2, 2017)

If I can pull up to it . . . pick up.

If not . . . Yamaha ATV.


----------



## NHJotul (Dec 2, 2017)

I drop them with my 55’ man lift. Load them into my truck with an excavator, them haul them to my splitter in my F550. Throw it all in a big pile throughout the summer then stack for winter.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 2, 2017)

ATV set up with 5 saws, two splitting mauls, two cable pullers, straps, clevises, cables, chains, gas, bar oil, safety gear, etc........


----------



## maple1 (Dec 2, 2017)

JRHAWK9 said:


> ATV set up with 5 saws, two splitting mauls, two cable pullers. straps, clevises, cables, gas bar oil, safety gear, etc........
> 
> View attachment 216907
> View attachment 216908




Very similar to my getup except my trailer is narrower and longer. With splitter hooked to it. Can't beat a walking beam.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Manly said:


> *How do you get to your firewood?*
> ....Old rail ties as well as new rail ties.



Yes, burning creosote soaked railroad ties really puts hair on your chest, don’t it?!


----------



## ZZ Tom (Dec 3, 2017)

I pull right up to it with the truck.  If not,  I'm not working that hard...


----------



## Ashful (Dec 3, 2017)

On the subject of hauling wood, but in this case it’s from the stacks to my patio, I picked up a new toy... err, tool this week.  It has a 4000 lb rating, so it should hold a full cord of hardwood.  Fill, haul, park, done.


----------



## FishKiller (Dec 3, 2017)

when i used to have to get into the woods to get wood, my technique was a woods truck. something like an old 4wd Toyota, throw some junk yard mud tires on it and figure out a trail to get to where you need to get to.  however, now i just load up the trailer and the tundra and throw the rounds on the process pile... if they are too big to manage, i split by hand on location. but i also do tree work on the side these days, so I'm spoiled.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ashful said:


> On the subject of hauling wood, but in this case it’s from the stacks to my patio, I picked up a new toy... err, tool this week.  It has a 4000 lb rating, so it should hold a full cord of hardwood.  Fill, haul, park, done.
> 
> View attachment 217010
> 
> ...


Brilliant, Ash. I've been scheming on this very idea since last year. Mobile wood shed.  Huge labor saver.

Mine is a two wheeled 5'x7' trailer someone dropped off at the house last summer when I wasn't home.  Came with a tongue jack, and I'm going to put it on blocks when full to save the tires. For this year I'll have to settle for a tarp on top, hope to have a "carport" arrangement by next season.


----------



## webfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Back my wood haulin  truck into the garage.


----------



## Manly (Dec 4, 2017)

Eater309 said:


> Manly,
> You don't really burn ties and poles do you? Are you an OWB owner?



Full disclosure. I don't steal, encroach or poach. Nor do I burn rail ties. Actually get all my wood delivered by a tree cutting friend who drops off truckloads of good hardwood. I buck, split and stack. Burn about 3.5 cord per year in a Jotul #3, supplemented with about 3/4 ton of pellets in a Ravelli Francesca, and zero oil. Sorry about the original response. My mind takes off at times. Old war injury. But that's another story for another day.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 4, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Mine is a two wheeled 5'x7' trailer someone dropped off at the house last summer when I wasn't home.  Came with a tongue jack, and I'm going to put it on blocks when full to save the tires. For this year I'll have to settle for a tarp on top, hope to have a "carport" arrangement by next season.


I've been telling myself the tires won't be an issue, since it will never sit it one spot more than 2-3 weeks.  Maybe I'm wrong, we'll see.

Currently, with the stock low sides on it, I'll only be able to fill it with about 1/2 cord, which means I'll be hauling it down to the wood lot to refill it almost every week, this winter.  Next summer, I will be making some time to do the cutting/welding work required to make it narrower, so it fits on the porch with better walking room round it.  At that time, I'll be adding taller sides and ends, so it will hold a full cord of wood, and give me 2 - 3 weeks between refills.

I will say these articulated wagons are almost impossible to back into a spot like that, and I'm damn good at backing up trailers.  If my tractor ROPS would clear that porch overhang, I could have gone with a much simpler tandem-axle trailer, but as it is I have to push this thing in backwards using the front-end loader.  It weighs about 5000 lb. loaded, so pushing it by hand over that rough natural flagstone floor is not a great option.  The wagon does have the advantage of being stable, if someone were to unload it in a fashion that left it tail-heavy, something that could be dangerous with a regular tandem-axle trailer.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I've been telling myself the tires won't be an issue, since it will never sit it one spot more than 2-3 weeks.  Maybe I'm wrong, we'll see.
> 
> Currently, with the stock low sides on it, I'll only be able to fill it with about 1/2 cord, which means I'll be hauling it down to the wood lot to refill it almost every week, this winter.  Next summer, I will be making some time to do the cutting/welding work required to make it narrower, so it fits on the porch with better walking room round it.  At that time, I'll be adding taller sides and ends, so it will hold a full cord of wood, and give me 2 - 3 weeks between refills.
> 
> I will say these articulated wagons are almost impossible to back into a spot like that, and I'm damn good at backing up trailers.  If my tractor ROPS would clear that porch overhang, I could have gone with a much simpler tandem-axle trailer, but as it is I have to push this thing in backwards using the front-end loader.  It weighs about 5000 lb. loaded, so pushing it by hand over that rough natural flagstone floor is not a great option.  The wagon does have the advantage of being stable, if someone were to unload it in a fashion that left it tail-heavy, something that could be dangerous with a regular tandem-axle trailer.


What's the weight rating on the wagon?

I've had tires go flat under load too many times to risk it myself.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 4, 2017)

4000 lb payload rating.

Maybe I'll make quick-drop outriggers to the list of mod's, when I tear it apart for narrowing, next summer.


----------



## skw (Dec 4, 2017)

Your gear is bigger than my gear!  (That's to everyone, except the one person who carries it out by hand.)  

Right now, I am using a Cub Cadet LAWN tractor pulling a little PLASTIC dump trailer.  I am cutting with a Stihl MS 290, and then splitting with an AX right on one of the stumps.  I throw the little 10" long logs into the plastic dump trailer, and haul it up to my truck, which is a Chevrolet Colorado with like a 4.5 foot bed.   It is a 2006, so it isn't as big as the new Colorado.

Still, I managed this last weekend:





The steel stake gives it some support on the close end so it doesn't spill out past the barn.  The wood is held up off the ground by 2 scraps wide of pressure treated 2x6.  The pile is mixture of Cherry and several other woods that the power company cut right behind my current house, and the woodpile is stacked behind the barn where our new house (with the stove) will be.  I have some metal scraps from the construction of the barn that I will use to rig a bit of a roof.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 4, 2017)

skw said:


> Your gear is bigger than my gear!  (That's to everyone, except the one person who carries it out by hand.)


It all comes down to time vs labor vs what you already own for other needs.  Five years ago my equipment was a 1965 Cub Cadet, a plastic tub utility trailer, an 8 lb maul, and a 20 year old 50cc Echo 510EVL.  My economic and time constraints have shifted, since then.

Run what you brung, and except for stealing good ideas when you see them, don’t worry what others are doing.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Dec 4, 2017)

skw said:


> Your gear is bigger than my gear!  (That's to everyone, except the one person who carries it out by hand.)
> 
> Right now, I am using a Cub Cadet LAWN tractor pulling a little PLASTIC dump trailer.  I am cutting with a Stihl MS 290, and then splitting with an AX right on one of the stumps.  I throw the little 10" long logs into the plastic dump trailer, and haul it up to my truck, which is a Chevrolet Colorado with like a 4.5 foot bed.   It is a 2006, so it isn't as big as the new Colorado.
> 
> ...


Keep on keeping on, skw.  I'm still working my way up like you, but if you have the time and inclination, you'll move mountains.

I really liked Ashful's post, 'cause he started like us, and now he's hauling wood in by the semi-trailer load to feed those wood sippin' BK's of his, and still probably saving tons of dough compared to burning fossil fuels for heat.

Upgrade when the opportunity strikes, if you like. I think a solid trailer to pull behind that truck of yours might be your biggest bang for the buck?


----------



## cptoneleg (Dec 4, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I skid it all out with a Ford tractor, then winch it onto my trailer for hauling home.
> 
> View attachment 216876



What year is that Ford I have a 1944 2n  its 4 years older than I am.


----------



## Hasufel (Dec 4, 2017)

skw said:


> Your gear is bigger than my gear!  (That's to everyone, except the one person who carries it out by hand.)


So you're saying my gear is smallest of all? Thanks, I've been needing a confidence boost!


----------



## Ashful (Dec 4, 2017)

cptoneleg said:


> What year is that Ford I have a 1944 2n  its 4 years older than I am.


I'll have to ask the owner when I see him on Wednesday, but I think it's early 1970's.  That's not me on the tractor, but a good friend of mine.  I do most the cutting and ground work, and he does the skidding, since I'm about 35 years his junior.  My tractor is the only-slightly newer Deere shown in post 28 of this thread, which does the job for me, but I have grown fond of that old Ford.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 4, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Those white rocks are awfully clean, do you put a tarp under the splitter when splitting to catch the wood crumbs?



I cut and split in the woods for that reason alone, although a backpack blower does a pretty good job of cleanup.


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 4, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I'll have to ask the owner when I see him on Wednesday, but I think it's early 1970's.  That's not me on the tractor, but a good friend of mine.  I do most the cutting and ground work, and he does the skidding, since I'm about 35 years his junior.  My tractor is the only-slightly newer Deere shown in post 28 of this thread, which does the job for me, but I have grown fond of that old Ford.




Looks like a Ford 4000 series to me.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 4, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Looks like a Ford 4000 series to me.


I think it's a 3000, but don't quote me on that.

_edit:  I forgot to mention, it has a Fiat engine, if that gives a clue on model year._


----------



## SuperSpy (Dec 5, 2017)

Work has it piled up so I just drive up beside it with my pickup and a crappy Harbor Freight trailer and load up.


----------



## D8Chumley (Dec 11, 2017)

I also started like Ashful. I’m not on his current level by any stretch, although I’m much more advanced than I was. We all gotta start somewhere brother!


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2017)

D8Chumley said:


> I also started like Ashful, but I’m not on his current level by any stretch, although I’m much more advanced than I was. We all gotta start somewhere brother!


Hey, you have excavators!


----------



## D8Chumley (Dec 12, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Hey, you have excavators!


Well, the company I work for has all kinds of equipment- that is true. That works in my favor when I’m scoring at work, I was more so talking about personally owned stuff


----------



## moresnow (Dec 12, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I've been telling myself the tires won't be an issue, since it will never sit it one spot more than 2-3 weeks.  Maybe I'm wrong, we'll see.
> 
> Currently, with the stock low sides on it, I'll only be able to fill it with about 1/2 cord, which means I'll be hauling it down to the wood lot to refill it almost every week, this winter.  Next summer, I will be making some time to do the cutting/welding work required to make it narrower, so it fits on the porch with better walking room round it.  At that time, I'll be adding taller sides and ends, so it will hold a full cord of wood, and give me 2 - 3 weeks between refills.
> 
> I will say these articulated wagons are almost impossible to back into a spot like that, and I'm damn good at backing up trailers.  If my tractor ROPS would clear that porch overhang, I could have gone with a much simpler tandem-axle trailer, but as it is I have to push this thing in backwards using the front-end loader.  It weighs about 5000 lb. loaded, so pushing it by hand over that rough natural flagstone floor is not a great option.  The wagon does have the advantage of being stable, if someone were to unload it in a fashion that left it tail-heavy, something that could be dangerous with a regular tandem-axle trailer.



I'd be tempted to build a elevated center rib from end to end on the trailer with 2 flip open lids. Fill it and park it without jockeying it backwards under the porch roof. Easy to hook/unhook. Easy to walk around. Looks appropriately redneck in the yard Unless you get huge snowfall?


----------



## bodhran (Dec 12, 2017)

I use to cut my own, but now I buy it. 16 cords in my friends yard and 8 cords in my own. Too much?...nah.


----------



## St. Coemgen (Dec 13, 2017)

How I get my wood: Some I cut and scrounge from my property. But most I buy.

What I buy, I now buy pre-split. I realized that purchasing logs and splitting myself was actually not cost effective for me. At least for now.


----------



## edyit (Dec 13, 2017)

I can buy a "load" of mixed hard woods (oak, ash, beech, maple, birch) cut split and delivered for about $250.00. this equals out to about a full cord. Or I can get a load of mixed hard wood logs dropped off for $750.00 and get ~8-9 full cords from it. The exercise, time spent outdoors with my boy and more wood for less cost more than make up for the effort i put into css'ing it myself


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 13, 2017)

I have access to log landing and take log cut offs.  A little hard to handle but make a lot of wood in a hurry.


----------



## lindnova (Dec 13, 2017)

I move most of mine with the BX and trailer.  Sometimes I pull the trailer with my Honda ATV or use the old pickup if it is easy access. 

I ended up building trails in the woods for access.  They are narrow and hard to navigate, but work well for me. Use the tractor to push out brush and deadfalls and cut my way in and use the firewood along the way if the trees are large enough.  Now that I have some trails cut it is much easier and I also have trails to ski, snowshoe or atv.  I have a lot of hills so I have the 'upper' and 'lower trails' with a farm road and a couple goat trails to get to.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 13, 2017)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I have access to log landing and take log cut offs.  A little hard to handle but make a lot of wood in a hurry.
> 
> View attachment 217746
> 
> ...



Your trailer is a lot like mine, but it’s missing a winch!  Get a winch and a pair of log tongs, and kiss your “hard to handle” problems goodbye.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 13, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Your trailer is a lot like mine, but it’s missing a winch!  Get a winch and a pair of log tongs, and kiss your “hard to handle” problems goodbye.




Ahh......................I have something a little better than a winch.  This is when my logger buddies are in the area.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 15, 2017)

I have two 3/4 ton diesel pickups and a brand new 40 hp mahindra tractor.


----------



## CTwith3 (Dec 16, 2017)

What kind of wood is that?
Luckily I’ve had some neighbors dropping some trees, but sometimes I have to get it uphill.


I really need a bigger cart.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2017)

Bwhunter85 said:


> Have a lot of dead fall in the woods.  The problem I'm having is getting close enough to it with the truck.  Looks like I will have to start cutting an access trail, which means a lot more work, but should pay off in the end.


I'm still getting our wood with our UTV (Rhino) but in August of 2016 we added a Mahindra 4540.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 16, 2017)

Thewoodlands is your mahindra 4540 a 40 hp tractor.  I just got my 2540 last October, the grapple I just got this spring.  I absolutely love it great machine tons of power.  I used it all day to haul wood today.


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 17, 2017)

rhino is really nice, they are twice as fast as my tractor, and dont tear up the trail as much. i normally get my wood in jan and feb leave it two widths long and stack it end up. thing is a tank with the right tires handles the snow and mud no problem. the gears arent low enough though, would be nice if low was way lower i could haul a trailer full at a time. that and pulling trees around with a chain is why got the tractor, have to see still if it works better ground isnt froze here yet, dont want to try doing that till it is


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands is your mahindra 4540 a 40 hp tractor.  I just got my 2540 last October, the grapple I just got this spring.  I absolutely love it great machine tons of power.  I used it all day to haul wood today.


It's a 41 hp and so far we love it, we haven't had any problems with it except for a code update and a restrictor put in so the tractor would warmup quicker.

The two tractors we looked at were the 4540 and the 2540, I'm glad it's been a good tractor for you.

We have the backhoe,FEL, snowplow and the pallet forks for it, the thing will push some snow.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 17, 2017)

I have the FEL, grapple bucket, and a 6 foot finish mower.  I would like a snow plow or three point snow blower.  They make so many attachments now, the list of useful attachments to get is endless.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 18, 2017)

I even looked at that 4540 a very nice utility tractor.  It seems like the 4540 and the 2540 are about the same.  Motor, pto power, etc.  the 4540 I think is a bigger chassi.  For some reason to get my 2540 up to 540 to run implements it's like 2600 rpm.  Doesn't quite make sense since the 4540 is at a much lower rpm, but that engineers for u.  Anyways I'm very impressed with mahindra, I'm glad u like the tractor.  Post some pics!  If interested Quick Attach.com is having a implement give away 25k, 15k, and 10k.  You don't have to buy to register, might end up with some cool after Christmas presents drawing is Jan 16 check it out!


----------



## Longknife (Dec 28, 2017)

I used to only get a limited amount of deadfall, pruning cuttings and dead elms off my own small woodlot (5 acres), I mostly pulled from my father's or father-in-laws farms which have an abundance from fence lines and wood lots.  At either farm there are various types of equipment to help with the job. 

Nowadays, between EAB, Dutch Elm disease, and clearing out some encroaching and less than desirable trees (Manitoba Maple, Buckthorn, sumac) I'll be pulling off of my own lot exclusively for the next few years,  At home, unless I borrow a piece of equipment, I'm currently limited to an ATV or old front mount Kubota tractor.  Either way, I go into my wood lot, soil conditions (one half can be wet depending on the weather)  and snow levels pending, and usually drop and buck the trees in place, and bring out the rounds on my little garden trailer.  I've skid logs out with the aforementioned machines as well, but it usually makes more sense to buck the trees in place.

Recently, as I thought I might want to save some of the ash logs for the sawmill rather than feed them into the stove, I borrowed a friend's homemade "skidder" to help get them out of the bush.  While it was a little wide for my trails, and the tractor had it's work cut out for it with the turf tires and no chains on, it hauled a couple good sized logs out (not the one pictured) and it did the trick.

I'm currently shopping for a compact tractor or TLB...


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 28, 2017)

Most if it is from my own property.  It is not sustainable as I only have 8 acres and a pretty hungry stove.  I'll have to buy at some point.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Dec 28, 2017)

I do a lot of cutting in fence rows, so I can normally drive my truck right up to the cutting area and load it. I do have a black locust grove at my parents house that is 40yds into a well established wooded area. I don't want to cut down live trees or disturb it too much so I wheel barrow locust rounds out to my truck. It's pretty easy though because there is a single track trail that is well packed. The locust is worth it.


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 29, 2017)

those things are pretty costly 


Longknife said:


> I used to only get a limited amount of deadfall, pruning cuttings and dead elms off my own small woodlot (5 acres), I mostly pulled from my father's or father-in-laws farms which have an abundance from fence lines and wood lots.  At either farm there are various types of equipment to help with the job.
> 
> Nowadays, between EAB, Dutch Elm disease, and clearing out some encroaching and less than desirable trees (Manitoba Maple, Buckthorn, sumac) I'll be pulling off of my own lot exclusively for the next few years,  At home, unless I borrow a piece of equipment, I'm currently limited to an ATV or old front mount Kubota tractor.  Either way, I go into my wood lot, soil conditions (one half can be wet depending on the weather)  and snow levels pending, and usually drop and buck the trees in place, and bring out the rounds on my little garden trailer.  I've skid logs out with the aforementioned machines as well, but it usually makes more sense to buck the trees in place.
> 
> ...



pretty impressive for a lawn mower,lol. the PO of my house had one just like that, he used a 8n for brush mowing and wood out back though. they had an auction and it went for 2k more than i paid for my new holland and you can do way more with that


----------



## Longknife (Dec 29, 2017)

jwfirebird said:


> those things are pretty costly
> 
> pretty impressive for a lawn mower,lol. the PO of my house had one just like that, he used a 8n for brush mowing and wood out back though. they had an auction and it went for 2k more than i paid for my new holland and you can do way more with that


It's a beast (for what it is).  Never fails to start regardless of the weather (and no block heater), and pushes snow like a bear.  I felt bad beating on it back and forth on the hydrostat the other day, in and out of the ditch, etc., so I decided to ask the neighbor to hit the driveway with his big blower and 200hp tractor (until I get my own tractor) from now on.  The Kubota is up for the job, but it's time consuming and I think I'll try and leave it to cutting grass for now to help preserve it.


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 29, 2017)

im sure thy are usefull or they woulnt be so expensive. my yard and everything else gets a few feet and that makes it a swamp first few months you try to mow. that thing would be great for that. why he had it probably. but i would rather have the ground clearance of a c.u.t. i think. plus you can do everything with one machine, mow, brush mow, wood, level ground, snow if you want etc 

the woods i cut in normally has a foot or two by the time i want to cut,  i built the bridge and trails wide enough for my rhino which is the same size as the tractor anyway


----------



## Ashful (Dec 29, 2017)

Holy carp... 200 hp tractor?   Must see!


----------



## Longknife (Dec 29, 2017)

jwfirebird said:


> View attachment 219087
> 
> 
> im sure thy are usefull or they woulnt be so expensive. my yard and everything else gets a few feet and that makes it a swamp first few months you try to mow. that thing would be great for that. why he had it probably. but i would rather have the ground clearance of a c.u.t. i think. plus you can do everything with one machine, mow, brush mow, wood, level ground, snow if you want etc
> ...


I have about 3 acres of grass to cut, which is where it really shines and what it bought it for.  Once I figured out it pulled better, and pushed snow around better, than the ATV, it started filling that role.  Machines of this vintage are getting really rare but they hold their value mostly due to their durability I think.  Kubota diesels are amazing, and the rest of the hardware surrounding them is pretty decent and built for commercial applications.

It's greatest virtue as a grass cutter though is having that big deck (72") out front.  I've looked at a lot of CUTs and TLBs lately, but I don't think I could ever go back to a belly mower, or even a zero turn for that matter.  The front mounted deck is super maneuverable and reaches under trees and bushes.  For what I have into this machine, I will keep it around for grass no matter what I get for a CUT.  I'm actually not that thrilled with the quality of the cut (it seems to windrow with longer grass) but have been thinking of upgrading to a more modern/efficient deck or a whole machine of the next generation.  Hard to find a good, clean low hour example that wasn't abused by minimum wage landscape company employees though (where I first grew to love these things).


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 29, 2017)

i used to have to cut the grass at some of the places ive worked, tried all the things. zero turns get stuck too much, as do tractors with under mounts, they dont have the room and end up hung up. 4wd doesnt work if only one wheel is touching. all my stuff is rear pto, i have a woods 72 for finish and the po cut the back out of it probably same reason you are talking about so i left it.

before i had the tractor i did everything with the atv, brush mowing, wood etc.really tears up the grass when its wet though.i got a big craftman tractor for after it dries now.   i like snow blower better than a plow because it doesnt ruin the grass when you make the pile off the drive a few feet


----------



## Longknife (Dec 29, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Holy carp... 200 hp tractor?   Must see!


Can't remember exactly, I think he uses his New Holland 8770 for blowing snow.

Everything he owns is blue and I get confused!


----------



## Longknife (Dec 29, 2017)

jwfirebird said:


> i used to have to cut the grass at some of the places ive worked, tried all the things. zero turns get stuck too much, as do tractors with under mounts, they dont have the room and end up hung up. 4wd doesnt work if only one wheel is touching. all my stuff is rear pto, i have a woods 72 for finish and the po cut the back out of it probably same reason you are talking about so i left it.
> 
> before i had the tractor i did everything with the atv, brush mowing, wood etc.really tears up the grass when its wet though.i got a big craftman tractor for after it dries now.   i like snow blower better than a plow because it doesnt ruin the grass when you make the pile off the drive a few feet


The rear of my property can flood after a big storm.  I could probably drive the Kubota through it but I just elave it until it dries up.  A great all-terrain (and versatile) machine would be something like a Ventrac.  BIG money for a new34 diesel with a few attachments though. 

I've looked for a front mount snowblower for my current machine (I really don't like plowing, but I'm making due right now).  All of the one's I've come across are too pricey as they only ever made commercial units to fit this machine, and anything affordable is a rusted out mess.  It's nearly impossible to find a conventional blower I can adapt, partly because of the PTO speeds (1100 or 2500 RPM) and mainly because of the PTO direction (counter-clockwise).


----------



## jwfirebird (Dec 30, 2017)

sometimes the only decent deals are if you buy it all at once, thats what i did. other  people seems to separate it and mark it way up

i like blue ones. they are the same quality as the green and red. but on used ones you can find way better deals. i never liked the orange they are made cheaper and around here they go for the same as a new deere or case. used they are the same as a deere too. the blue ones are way better to use and maintain.

they got even better deals on the ls tractors, this is the same tractor as my nh, they are made by the same company. basically new 2030, hydro, woods blower, loader for 15. that would be 25 in any of the other colors around here
https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/d/ls-j2030h-tractor-loader-cab/6390377841.html


----------



## Longknife (Dec 30, 2017)

jwfirebird said:


> sometimes the only decent deals are if you buy it all at once, thats what i did. other  people seems to separate it and mark it way up
> 
> i like blue ones. they are the same quality as the green and red. but on used ones you can find way better deals. i never liked the orange they are made cheaper and around here they go for the same as a new deere or case. used they are the same as a deere too. the blue ones are way better to use and maintain.
> 
> ...


My Dad has (mostly) blue tractors.  Most of them are vintage (i.e. pre-1990) however he buys a new 75hp loader tractor every 4-5 years.

I was close to a deal for a 25hp orange tractor from a guy I know with a belly mower, backhoe, box blade and snow blower, 2 x sets of tires and low hours.  He's the type of guy that takes his stuff to the dealer to be greased and trades everything in every few years.  He thought a number I offered was fair, but then found out how much he would save on tax for a trade in, which made the dealers offer better.  Oh well...

I'm a big fan of orange tractors.  Most of that is derived from my younger days working with them in the construction/landscape industry and from my experience with my 30 y/o machine.  I also have a good relationship (as in they are friends outside of business) with a local dealer.  They've somehow managed to carve a bias in my brain for them, and I think it was earned.  There's a reason why you see so many of their machines on jobsites nowadays.  I've been comfortable enough to buy a couple of Korean cars over the years, and would be the same for tractors, but I feel the Japanese still hold an edge over them.  I'm all about value, and truthfully I don't see huge margins in price between any of the colours of tractors when compared apple to apples.  Masseys, Mahindras, and the odd Kioti seem to be a little less pricey used, but not much.  Definitely cheaper new. A guy down the road has a small dealership that sells Landinini, Montana and LS tractors.  He doesn't usually have any of those used on hand though.  and I don't see much else than orange and green for sale used (privately), so there doesn't seem to be a lot to compare to.  I want to avoid a dealer, simply because that invokes an automatic 15% increase in price because of sales tax.

That LS in your link seems like a decent deal.  I used to shop for tractors in upstate NY, but the currency exchange makes that prohibitive these days.

Mind you, if I lean more towards a CUT vice an industrial/commercial small TLB, I'm open to whatever is a good deal.  May make an offer on my wife's uncle's 25hp JD.  It impressed the hell out of me the day it ran a 6" chipper without making a squeak.  He needs something bigger to pull a big (as in 12') mower for his new property.  

I'm torn... I don't exactly need a hoe, but I know once I get one, it will be priceless.  I would hate to regret not getting one and I figure I might as well bite the bullet go for it.  It makes a big difference financially though and if I'm going for a TLB, I figure an industrial model is the best bet, and they are hard to find not abused, come with a price tag, and aren't quite as versatile as CUTs (i.e. no mid PTO or quick attach loader, etc).   It's a slippery slope and represents a good sized investment for me when really... it amounts to a toy.  Most of what I will be using it for won't add *much* value to the property and is essentially non-essential.


----------



## Longknife (Dec 30, 2017)

Just checked the website of the guy down the road... he has a 28hp Landini (from what I can tell built by LS) with under 300hrs for $14k.  Hmmm....

I worry about some of these companies in North America, but I have a little more faith in anything that is LS based, considering all of the small CNH stuff is.


----------



## jwfirebird (Jan 1, 2018)

you never know till you talk to them, if they will take a bunch less. i didnt want the loader and backhoe because its a ton more weight normally have to oad the tires too, just going to tear up my trails and my yard when im mowing and doing wood and run into trees. , can do quite a bit more with the three point than i had imagined. only using a normal deere backhoe before at work. you can lift stuff, mine is like 1500, i got a box blade you can level trails pick up rocks, wood etc. the blade was like 4-500 at runnings. the front loader was 4 and anther 4-5k for a backhoe even when buying everything

my tractor was sitting there a while because it didnt have those. the nh dealer had a used woods finish mower new woods brush mower and that and he took a ton off when you offer cash.  that dealer advertises alot more cost than he takes really, he called it hobby farmers i guess real ones they charge more or something, they have the best parts network, we had some at work too i never had a problem getting stuff. i would think the ls tractors would be able to buy that stuff there too.

i looked at a ton of machines over the years were i worked they would ask me before they would see what they could get. new, massey was the best design and use but they are msrp(the one dealer any where near us) so you dont see them used either, second would be nh and deere for cut sized stuff, the orange one looked lighter built, sounded loud, controls felt like they were all wrong, rad was out were you have to clean it all all the time, etc. alot of the others have the rad tucked in better, the massey was behind the engine and you picked up a screen and wiped it off. but he never wanted to deal neither did nh so deere got the business there, that was used by a bunch of people that i wouldnt let drive car and they only time it broke was the time they kept jamming the shifter in gear with out feathering the petal if it wouldnt go. that was a big bill for stupid and he wasent allowed on it anymore.  the controls on the deeres and nh just fall into hand better than the others.

the dealers are what you see, within 1hr we  have three ls dealers, three deere  1 kubota, 1 case, 2 nh. the ones that have close compition may possibly deal on some stuff.
i know quite a few with the orange ones, people that just use them for toys really, they heave a bunch of crap wrong but the dealer here gives good service and cheap or free financing thats what some people care about. we dont have any other ones around


----------

